# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  RODA "U žarištu" na VkTV

## božana

U utorak u 21.00h u emisiji U žarištu na Vinkovačkoj televiziji obradit će se tema o učestalosti fizičkog kažnjavanja djece kao odgojne mjere, a RODU i njene akcije s temom NE po guzi predstaviti će Božana Matoš.

Poslušajte zašto je batina izašla iz raja i što nedostaje onima koji kažu "I mene su tukli pa šta mi fali?"!

----------


## AndrejaMa

Bravo!  :D 
Bilo je odlično!!!
Da nam je što više takvih emisija.....

----------


## AndrejaMa

Htjedoh još komentirati pravo izbora : Želiš li jabuku ili bananu?

To pali. ALi samo ponekad.


Ja, sva nadobudna:   Želiš li jabuku ili bananu?
On, sav odlučan:       Hvala, ali ne bih ni jabuku ni bananu.

Pola sata kasnije:

Ja, još nadobudnija: Ta-na-na-na! Želiš jabuku ili jogurt?
On, još odlučniji:      Pa zar ti nisam već rekao: Hvala ne bih jabuku, a ne bi ni jogurt!
 :Laughing:

----------


## božana

drago mi je da ste gledali  :Kiss:

----------


## Beta

Gledali, bilo je dobro.

----------

